# vertikale ausrichtung von bildern bei Aufzählung



## Dark Cluod (3. April 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe folgedens Problem.
wenn ich eine automatische aufzählung mache, und dahinter ein Bild einfüge, so wird dieses vertikal zentriert dargestellt. Wie kann ich das aufzählungszeichen vertikal oben ausrichten?
IST:

       ***
1.    ***
       ***

      ***
2.   ***
      ***

Soll:

1. ***
    ***
    ***

2. ***
    ***
    ***


----------

